# How long do molars take to come in?



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan seems to have been growing these back molars for ages, weeks! I can see them properly now but they have still to grow upwards. I thought it was his last 2 but after checking on google apparently not are they supposed to have 20 baby teeth?


----------



## OmarsMum

How many molars does he have? Omar has 4 only. He's been teething his 2nd set for 2.5 months but there is still nothing. They should have 8 molars.


----------



## eddjanuary10

i'm confused, its very hard to get into his mouth he is sooooo strong! I counted 12 teeth and 4 molars, its the back 2 at the bottom that are coming so the 2nd molars that must be. I really don't see how 2 more teeth will get in at the top they go so far back already i can't see anymore gum?!


----------



## OmarsMum

I can't get into Omar's mouth to check, he ends up biting me or closing his mouth tight. I will try to tickle him to day to check the space in his gums xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

lol, i should of tried tickling! Its very sore when they bite, i'm not risking it again today i can still see the teeth marks in my finger!


----------



## MrsAitch

My Erin seems to be having trouble too, the seem to take ages. the front ones were up and out quite quickly.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Im assuming your talking about 2nd year molars? 

Paige doesnt have them obviously, but she has all 4 of her first year ones. They all seemed to grow in a different rates. Her top right was first to appear and the full tooth came through quite quick. the other top one came a few days later, but it is still hardly out really (the middle hasnt came out yet)
Her bottom right just shot right up a week or so later, and is way further out than the rest and her bottom left is taking its time, only a little corner is out and has been for a week or so


----------



## MrsAitch

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Im assuming your talking about 2nd year molars?
> 
> Paige doesnt have them obviously, but she has all 4 of her first year ones. They all seemed to grow in a different rates. Her top right was first to appear and the full tooth came through quite quick. the other top one came a few days later, but it is still hardly out really (the middle hasnt came out yet)
> Her bottom right just shot right up a week or so later, and is way further out than the rest and her bottom left is taking its time, only a little corner is out and has been for a week or so

See I didn't even know there were 1st and 2nd year molars???:shrug:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy's seem to be taking forever. It seems like they have a little break from coming through and then she suddenly starts teething again.


----------



## eddjanuary10

MrsAitch said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Im assuming your talking about 2nd year molars?
> 
> Paige doesnt have them obviously, but she has all 4 of her first year ones. They all seemed to grow in a different rates. Her top right was first to appear and the full tooth came through quite quick. the other top one came a few days later, but it is still hardly out really (the middle hasnt came out yet)
> Her bottom right just shot right up a week or so later, and is way further out than the rest and her bottom left is taking its time, only a little corner is out and has been for a week or so
> 
> See I didn't even know there were 1st and 2nd year molars???:shrug:Click to expand...

Neither did I, first time I actually looked in detail at teeth was today because they are taking soooo long to come in! :haha:


----------



## DaisyBee

Megans take forever to come through the skin totally... About 6 weeks per molar from when I can feel a very tiny bit of tooth poked through til the whole top of the molar is pushed through the gum. Then it's ages before they are all the way up to where they are supposed to be but i don't keep track of that as she isn't in pain by that point. 

They have 8 front teeth, 4 1st year molars, 4 canines, then 4 2 year molars so 20 teeth. Megans 1/2 way done with #19 and 20! thank goodness we are almost done!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## OmarsMum

MrsAitch said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Im assuming your talking about 2nd year molars?
> 
> Paige doesnt have them obviously, but she has all 4 of her first year ones. They all seemed to grow in a different rates. Her top right was first to appear and the full tooth came through quite quick. the other top one came a few days later, but it is still hardly out really (the middle hasnt came out yet)
> Her bottom right just shot right up a week or so later, and is way further out than the rest and her bottom left is taking its time, only a little corner is out and has been for a week or so
> 
> See I didn't even know there were 1st and 2nd year molars???:shrug:Click to expand...

If she already have her 1st year molars, she might have her 2nd set after her canines before she's 2. My friend's sons had their 2nd year molars at 16 months. Both her sons started to have their teeth at 4 & 5 months. Her son is 6 months younger than Omar but he already have his 20 teeth. Omar was a late teether, he had his 1st tooth 1 week after his 1st birthday, & his teeth came at random order, he didn't have his bottom side front teeth until he was 23.5 months after his 4 canines. His 2nd year molars are still not showing.


----------



## Vix79

My lo is 26.5 months and is just cutting her top front teeth :wacko:. Like Omar they are very late (first tooth at 18 months) and have come so ridiculously slowly, one by one, until this week when she's cut 3 and we had our first proper sleepless 'teething' night! They also are coming in a random order - she has her top 2 molars just through last month and they took an age to come one side at a time (each like 2 teeth really!) So to answer your question, whilst we don't have the second batch of molars yet, the first ones have taken a very long time!


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom is teething again with the bottom left 2nd molar at the mo and so far its been about 6 weeks on and off a drooling, chewing his fingers and waking up screaming in the night. They're far worse then any of his other teeth and taking way, way longe to do anything. I'm not putting my fingers in his mouth so haven't really been able to see anything.

He's only got 16 teeth through so we've got a way to go yet. He had 12 teeth by 14 months but then just didn't get anymore till 23 months.


----------



## eddjanuary10

hattiehippo said:


> Tom is teething again with the bottom left 2nd molar at the mo and so far its been about 6 weeks on and off a drooling, chewing his fingers and waking up screaming in the night. They're far worse then any of his other teeth and taking way, way longe to do anything. I'm not putting my fingers in his mouth so haven't really been able to see anything.
> 
> He's only got 16 teeth through so we've got a way to go yet. He had 12 teeth by 14 months but then just didn't get anymore till 23 months.

Same here :nope: Its such a shame for them but I feel quite sorry for us too! :sleep: :coffee:

Cmon teeth!


----------



## captainj1

My LO has had 8 new teeth come through in the last month, he already had the front 8 but now he has his first year molars and canines so 16 altogether. He had the first 8 by 8 months.

2 of the molars look to be all the way through (both right side ones) but the left side seems to be taking longer. The canines seemed to be quite quick. He's been struggling with them to be honest, can't be nice having 8 bursting through at the same time, and the molars look HUGE!


----------



## MrsAitch

Erin has random teeth, she looks like a pirate.

:drunk:


I know i didn't have any teeth until i was well over 1yr


----------



## eddjanuary10

captainj1 said:


> My LO has had 8 new teeth come through in the last month, he already had the front 8 but now he has his first year molars and canines so 16 altogether. He had the first 8 by 8 months.
> 
> 2 of the molars look to be all the way through (both right side ones) but the left side seems to be taking longer. The canines seemed to be quite quick. He's been struggling with them to be honest, can't be nice having 8 bursting through at the same time, and the molars look HUGE!


awww, thats alot of teeth to come at once hope he gets a bit of a break after that!


----------



## eddjanuary10

MrsAitch said:


> Erin has random teeth, she looks like a pirate.
> 
> :drunk:
> 
> 
> I know i didn't have any teeth until i was well over 1yr

:rofl: but a cute pirate :thumbup:


----------



## MrsAitch

eddjanuary10 said:


> MrsAitch said:
> 
> 
> Erin has random teeth, she looks like a pirate.
> 
> :drunk:
> 
> 
> I know i didn't have any teeth until i was well over 1yr
> 
> :rofl: but a cute pirate :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think so :flower:


----------



## hattiehippo

eddjanuary10 said:


> hattiehippo said:
> 
> 
> Tom is teething again with the bottom left 2nd molar at the mo and so far its been about 6 weeks on and off a drooling, chewing his fingers and waking up screaming in the night. They're far worse then any of his other teeth and taking way, way longe to do anything. I'm not putting my fingers in his mouth so haven't really been able to see anything.
> 
> He's only got 16 teeth through so we've got a way to go yet. He had 12 teeth by 14 months but then just didn't get anymore till 23 months.
> 
> Same here :nope: Its such a shame for them but I feel quite sorry for us too! :sleep: :coffee:
> 
> Cmon teeth!Click to expand...

I know...we just had 6 nights of Tom up for 2 to 3 hours screaming in pain so I'm hoping one of the little buggers has finally come through. But he just won't let me look. I thought I was going to keel over for lack of sleep and trying to go to work :coffee:

He slept 11 hours through last night which is unheard of for him so I'm assuming its not hurting anymore.

Really hope the other 3 aren't so bad! :hugs: for everyone with LOs teething.


----------

